# Documentation for train repairs



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Starting this thread for documents that you may have that will help in the repair of engines of all kinds and gauges. When posting a document please label the post with the manufacturer first,then the gauge and then the number of the engine type. Example;
ATLAS,HO, SD-45-2
Then post your picture and/or text that goes with this engine.Try not to duplicate any previous posts.
I'm sure this can be improved on so any suggestions will be helpful before we start posting a lot of stuff that can't be changed. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Olsen's Lionel Library*

Here's one of my top picks for the O-scale folks when you're working on classic Lionel trains.

Olsen's Lionel post-war and pre-war Maintenance Library


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lionel Train Service Documents*

For more modern Lionel equipment, you can download all of the available documentation from this page.

Lionel Train Service Documents Archive

If you want the whole library locally, just leave the search field blank and use the pull-down to select the desired supplement, see below.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's exactly the type of thing I'm talking about. Instead of downloading all the pages where the pages are already on a dedicated site we can just post a link with a brief explaination of what it's for. That way we don't have to take up all the extra space on the forum. It's already posted. Also anyone can put a icon on their decktop to go right to the site whenever they want. Good stuff John. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I think scale-specific stuff is best done in a stand-alone Sticky thread in that section. See T-Man's example, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5946

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree now that I think about it. We won't get a sticky though until we have something to put in it. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally found this exploded view of an SD-35 that I bought a long time ago from AHC through Pan American supply in Miami. Pan AM is now out of business but this is the kind if thing that I thought might help the guys who need to work on their engines. Maybe you all have others that you can post just for the record. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, posting it in a size we can read would help a bunch, some of us have old eyes!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Geeze John. That's a s big as I can get it. You could try and print it out as that would be bigger I think or put ya darned glasses on, Geezer.
Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why is that as big as you can get it? This is obviously scanned, you should be able to make it any size you like. This is more readable, and it only took a minute.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Well that is better John but now the picture is twice the size of my monitor.
I scanned it to 8.5 x11 and then went to Photobucket. I didn't downsize it at all so I don't know how to do it any other way.
Don't all computers have an enlargement function now? There's a "+ 100%" thingy on the lower right corner of my screen that allows enlargement up to 150% by just clicking on it. That gives me the same size as your post but doesn't take up all that room on the site.
Anyway thanks for the enlargement. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you have unlimited space on Photobucket now for free accounts, so you don't have to worry about "taking up all your space".


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I was refering to the space on the forum here. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I doubt having them a more readable size will be a big issue.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Got my new Seminole and Gulf dash 8-40-B today and it's a far cry from what I was buying thirty years ago. Amazing detail and the paint is flawless.
The exploded view of how it goes together came with it so here it is. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

So right off the bat I have a problem. The new dash 8 has Accumate knuckle couplings and everything I already have has horn hook couplers. Guess the sane thing to do is to convert all my old stuff to the new couplers but what to buy? Can anyone recommend a good coupler to go to? It would help a lot if you had a part number as well as the makers name as there seems to be several types of couplers available from each maker. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Note: I resized my example as it was running off the screen to make the thread look better. 

Now it's less readable!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I posted the last two at 122% of actual size so I hope it's more clear than before. Looks ok to me as long as I have my glasses on. Ha! Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I don't have to read them, but they seem fine.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

A couple more exploded views. These are old Revell engines. Pete
Revell 0-6-0 steam switcher,HO








Revell F-7 Diesel,HO








Revell Diesel switcher HO


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Pete, There are so many options out there for knuckle couplers and I guess its up to you on what you like...I use Kadee #5's cuz they are pretty standard and don't wear out from lots of action(Bachmann Ezmates are cheap but made from plastic and wear out fast) McHenry's are good...if you go to the Kadee site there is a conversion section with mods for older rolling stock and it sure works. Do some price checking as Evil Bay has a ton of knucklers and what your LHS has in stock! Another idea is based on time and money and size of your rolling stock inventory, and thats take a couple of your cars and just switch out one end to couple your engine/tender to match and leave the horn hooks on. Decisions, oh those decisions!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good idea changing the hook on one end of a car. I was also thinking about changing the new engine to hornhook until I can find out just what to do. I really like that Atlas dash 8 as it seems to use a lot less power than my old locos and it sure runs smooth and slow as long as the track is clean. Right now,summer time,the humidity is horrendous so I have to clean all the track every weekend when I go to run the trains. Thanks for the tip McDaddy55.
Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Norgale, guys ...

When you post extra-informative info like that, please remember to give the post a logical title and/or put a few keywords in the post itself. It really helps with Search hits down the road.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Knuckler/Horn Hook coversion*

Hey TJ...Would the above heading be appropriate and what would it come under "How To's or....What? Just want to make this more accessable or organized. Thanks and you are doing a super job:thumbsup:...if you run next election you'll have the Hotel/Restaurant Union's vote!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Norgale, guys ...
> 
> When you post extra-informative info like that, please remember to give the post a logical title and/or put a few keywords in the post itself. It really helps with Search hits down the road.
> 
> ...


I thought of that TJ but the posts have the description of what they are at the top. I added the year and the mfg. to that but I don't know what else I could have done.
Also if someone has good descriptive photos of other things like couplers, which seem to be a problem for lots of people, I see no reasonwhy that shouldn't be included here.
TJ I just realized what your talking about with the labeling of each post. I'll edit mine and make it clearer-I hope. Pete
OK I made the changes but don't know the number for the switcher at the bottom of the last post. Let me know what it is and I'll make that change.
So how come some of the older posts can't be edited? Can't change the first posts now. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys ... no elections in the future for me!

Any title would work, as long as it has a few appropriate buzz words.

Our forum has a 24-hour post edit time limit. (Pros and cons to that ... but that's where it stands.)

Pete -- let me know what you'd like to include in the post title (and the specific post #), and I can change it for you. Just respond with a new post below.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Thanks, guys ... no elections in the future for me!
> 
> Any title would work, as long as it has a few appropriate buzz words.
> 
> ...


I added titles to the pictures. See if that's ok. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Perfect! Again, anything simple that will "hit" on future searches.

Thanks, guys ... the forum appreciates your time and contributions!

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

Most browsers have a zoom in or out feature which should be of some help


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

*Roundhouse HO 40' AAR box car 1954*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to kill the mice that live in the documentation drawer!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! You should see the box that the kit came in. Got pretty well chewed up somewhere along the line. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

norgale said:


>



Now that is a box car kit!!

I keep comming to this thread thinking it is a thread talking about ideas to document what work you have done to engines and rolling stock when they need servicing on your layout. I have cards that go with each car when I approve them for use on my layout. The card documents the road name, number, weight, type of coupler, wheels and what not. If I find that the car does not perform properly or needs some attention I mark it in the comments section and pull the car. Once I fix the car the repair is documented and the car is returned to service. I do this so I dont have to scratch my head wondering why is this car on my bench? I remember it was needing something I just cant remember what. And by documenting what has been done it will help you next time it happens to this or anther car, or engine

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I just noticed but the kit's instructions show knuckle couplers very similar to the ones today. They have a shock spring inside them like the real ones do also. Do any of these cars you got have the coupler still and do they work with today's couplers?

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The knuckle couplers are very much like todays couplers but there was only one in the box and the spring was missing. I'll have to replace it and add the other sometime. The big thing is that it doesn't have the centering whiskers so it has limited left to right swing. It does go back and forth like the real couplers so you will get a nice bit of slack for starting and stopping a string of these cars. Looks good too. Not too big or clunky looking. I'll try and get a good close up picture of it. pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Massey; It's a documentation FOR train repairs not OF train repairs. However I'd make a change if I could EDIT the darned thing. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The mods can change stuff like this for you.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I know. Pete


----------

